# Can I sqeeze into a 32GB SSD?



## dna1x (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to buy a new Corsair x32 ssd, but I'm not sure I can fit my OS and programs into it. 

I'm running a new 64-bit Windows 7 install and the largest programs installed are Visual Studio 2005, Office 2007, XP Mode, and Steam with MW2.

I was able to reduce disk usage from 80GB to about 44GB by moving stored items into their own partition. 

I only need to use VB 2005. Is there a way to remove the other parts of VS like C#?. 

If anything, Steam and MW2 can be moved, and would free up 15GB.  

Any ideas to help get my current HD usage down to 0GB would be appreciated.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 5, 2010)

Tough to do no doubt.  The OCZ Summit series drives I have perform nearly on par with that Corsair drive, but I found this deal:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0029EV5B8/?tag=tec06d-20

60GB drive (used) for $158.99 + $4.99 shipping.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 5, 2010)

No, it won't work.  I tried it with vista on a 30gb vertex.  Vista alone was 23gb.  I have 64bit 7 now and it takes up ~14gb.

I have 7, office, and a few other apps installed taking up 24gb.  I have all my pic/vid/doc libraries on another disk.

I found it a pain in the ass to try and keep 3gb free on my old 30gb drive.  I would save your pennies and go for something larger.  60gb is great and plenty big enough. 

Be warned though:  Once you go SSD you cannot go back, spinning drives are just WAAAAY to slow.


----------



## erocker (Jan 5, 2010)

It's too much of a P.I.T.A. to bother. You are much better off saving up a little more for a 60+ gb drive.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 5, 2010)

Dont bother with a 32GB SSD for a "workstation" type use.  You need 64GB for your OS and applications.

However, 64GB is probably enough for most people. Put ALL your data on a D: partition, and all your games on a G: partition.  D: and G: are obviously on a second HDD.

Also take a look at the new player in the market _SandForce_


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2010)

lemonadesoda said:


> Also take a look at the new player in the market _SandForce_



Read this the other week. Makes me want an SSD, that hadn't happened until now (well, when I read that article).


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 5, 2010)

You have to think of all sorts of other things.  This is not possible, even with a bare-bones 7 installation.  Reasons:

Page file
Documents and settings files
Steam files cannot be moved unless steam is moved to another drive altogether
Temporary files very easily eat up free space
etc...

It is not a very good idea.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 5, 2010)

Argh! Just read this (marketing guff?).


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 5, 2010)

Hot potatoes...


----------



## dna1x (Jan 5, 2010)

For the money, an x4 965 seems much more appealing now.


----------



## KieX (Jan 5, 2010)

32GB is useless for today's use really.

I'm on a 64GB ssd with no pagefile, hibernation, backup or other big windows drive hogs but a good 15GB is gone to the OS. Then about 15GB is quickly taken up by software (even if it is mostly tiny freeware/open-source). You're left with about 30GB to share between games afterwards (which normally means 2 new titles at a time only).

64GB really is about the minimum you should look for.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 5, 2010)

If you're buying new I'd go for this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167025

And I think it's quite possible to fit into a ~32gb budget with a little effort. My win 7 32bit+Autocad+IBM Lotus package+Revit+Gimp+Inkscape+a ton of other stuff is ~20GB


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2010)

not sure if you are still looking at this, but today's deal at Newegg is a slower 32GB SSD for $64.99:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820322012

You could grab 2 or 3 and have a speedy and responsive raid array.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jan 17, 2010)

I picked up a 32GB Vertex on Black Friday and my Windows 7 install with a few apps (probably a couple of GB or so worth) is sitting at 11.4GB right now. 32GB is more than enough for a boot drive. Just move your page file off of the SSD, disable system restore, and disable hibernation and you should be fine. There is also no real need to have MW2 on an SSD (especilly the whole Steam folder), it wont see any real benefit. My Steam folder is 172GB right now. There are very few games that I would want on an SSD and Oblivion is one of them but that is like a 30GB folder.

I generally like to keep my apps off of the OS drive anyways.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 17, 2010)

i fit my windows 7 pro onto a 64gig ssd, it only takes 10Gigs after i moved the pagefile and did all the reg ssd tweaks.


----------

